# self funding



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wanted to know what everyone who has self funded done about their medication. do you get a private script and take it to your local chemist or do you shop around for the cheapest even if that means getting it from far away.

thanks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

use ferring

did clinic not give you a script to use them? if they didn't you can send them your private script. they are the cheapest i know


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,9821.10.html

great thread, you will find the contact details here for everywhere

btw boots is good too but not as cheap and your local chemist will probably be more expensive than clinic


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have planning app on tues so will get script then. i'm hoping that my gp will fund the drugs he didn't fund last time. thought i would find out where is best to buy in case he says no.

it seems so complicated with so many places to phone and get quote's on. 

do you always use ferring or do you use independant chemists like people had suggested on that link. cheers for that


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

also will clinic give you script for everything you will need for the whole cycle. as last time they gave me a private script so gp could fund but it was only for d/r drug and stimms drug nothing else.

also will clinic supply needles etc or will i need to get them from where ever i get the drugs from

sorry for all the questions


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have never used them as my go funded 2 lots

im pretty sure they will give you a ferring script and you post it off to them, andi has used them and will be able to tell you how it all works better than me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

btw when self funding they will give you a script all in one go hun

try not to worry about it, it will all slot into place


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ferring are the suppliers of Menopur and Organon of Puregon.  I have bought direct from them both.

They have a discount for patients of our Clinic.  After looking around and comparing prices I decided to buy direct from either of the above after paying pharmacy prices 1st cycle.

Organon won't give you a price over the phone until you fax the script but Ferring will.  My only cycle with
Menopur was £11.80 per amp with Ferring direct, much cheaper than the hospital pharmacy.

The Gestone, Suprecur and Orgaultran are more or less the same price in the pharmacy.

Ask for a script direct from the manufacturer or you will get a private script from the pharmacy.

You can fax your script through and they will call you with a price and arrange payment and delivery within a few days.

Hope this helps


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Queenie, I just bought my menopur today.  The clinic faxed it through to the drug company (they didn't say who they were but I'm guessing Ferring).  Ferring (I think) phoned me today and I paid by credit card over the phone. 8 days worth of Menopur for £614. They will deliver it to my house on Friday morning.

I take 6 ampoules per day does that work out at £11.80 each?

Was all very easy Queenie so don't worry.  

I have cyclogest left over from before and also 2 bottles of suprecur that the clinic gave me spare from their fridge.


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, 
Last time I had all my drugs from the hospital pharmacy. I didn't know we had the option of buying at a different place.  It's good to know.

Lisa


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Flipping heck that is expensive for one ampule?? I didnt realise each one cost that amount.  Very expensive process when you are on high doses of menopur


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Do you only stim for 8 days Laura?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

No Andi, I've got 3 days worth in the fridge already. One box I had left over plus I was kindly given some from one of our lovely FF's.

Jule - it is expensive having the high dose. Think I'm on the max which is 450 so 6 per day.

The drug company called me today, they've put off delivery for a week as they thought my credit card wasn't working - when they did it again this afternoon whilst I was on the phone it was fine 
Good job I don't need them for a while.


----------

